# Urto di nervi



## thorwald34

Ciao a tutti,

ho appena visto nel programa dell'eredità di Carlo Conti un modo di dire "urto di nervi" che non ho capito cosa significa. Qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare cosa significa? e la sua traduzione?

Grazie mille


----------



## Valexcrash

Se qualcuno ti urta i nervi significa che ti infastidisce


----------



## thorwald34

...che piacere Valexcrash, sei stato subitìssimo. Grazie mille


----------



## Valexcrash

Di nulla, figurati!


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

... e (ti infastidisce) parecchio


----------



## honeyheart

Valexcrash said:


> Se qualcuno ti urta i nervi significa che ti infastidisce


¿Ma allora l'espressione non sarebbe "urto *ai* nervi"?


P.S.: 





thorwald34 said:


> ...che piacere Valexcrash, sei stato *velocissimo*.


"Subito" è avverbio.


----------



## vale_new

si dice 'mi urta i nervi' (urtare CHE COSA i nervi A CHI a me)


----------



## honeyheart

Certo, grazie; in realtà mi riferivo alla domanda iniziale del thread:



thorwald34 said:


> ho appena visto nel programa dell'eredità di Carlo Conti un modo di dire "urto *di* nervi" che non ho capito cosa significa.


¿Qui si deve dire "di nervi" o "ai nervi"?


----------



## vale_new

*i* nervi, e comunque è un modo di dire che, come spesso accade in Italia, cambia da regione a regione. I presentatori tv solitamente hanno una buona dizione ma non sono dei dizionari


----------



## thorwald34

Grazie comunque a tutti


----------



## honeyheart

vale_new said:


> *i* nervi


Insisto: "urto" en este caso no figura como el verbo "urtare" conjugado, sino como un sustantivo.

Al final, busqué las dos opciones de la expresión en Google, y parece que está bien como lo puso thorwald34:

"urto *di* nervi" -> *10.500* resultados
"urto *ai* nervi" -> *72* resultados


----------



## Lady Marion

Come dice honeyheart, in questo caso "urto" non è voce del verbo urtare. 
È un sostantivo e si dice "urto di nervi". Non "ai nervi" né variazioni sul tema.
È un'espressione fissa e si dice un po' ovunque, soprattutto nelle regioni del centro. Significa che qualcosa ti da molto molto fastidio, che ti fa spazientire.
Esempio: - Com'è andato l'esame? - Mamma mia, che urto di nervi! Era difficilissimo!

Altre espressioni del genere sono "far venire i nervi" o "dare sui nervi" e sono tutti sinonimi.


----------



## 0scar

En castellano: "ataque de nervios"


----------



## honeyheart

Lady Marion said:


> Come dice honeyheart, in questo caso "urto" non è voce del verbo urtare.
> È un sostantivo e si dice "urto di nervi". Non "ai nervi" né variazioni sul tema.
> È un'espressione fissa e si dice un po' ovunque, soprattutto nelle regioni del centro. Significa che qualcosa ti da molto molto fastidio, che ti fa spazientire.
> Esempio: - Com'è andato l'esame? - Mamma mia, che urto di nervi! Era difficilissimo!
> 
> Altre espressioni del genere sono "far venire i nervi" o "dare sui nervi" e sono tutti sinonimi.


Lady Marion: un millón de gracias por la completísima explicación y la información adicional, ¡me son muy valiosas!


----------



## gatogab

Secondo me le mosche e le zanzare danno fastidio, ma non urtano y nervi. Un urto de nervi fa stare male.


vale_new said:


> Ciao!
> ... e (ti infastidisce) parecchio


 

Credo che 'ataque de nervios' è quando _saltano i nervi_.


0scar said:


> En castellano: "ataque de nervios"


 

Google è stato dichiarato poco affidabile: 


> This message has been deleted by Angel.Aura. Reason: _lo siento. No podemos calificar a google como fuente atendible._





honeyheart said:


> Al final, busqué las dos opciones de la expresión en Google, y parece que está bien como lo puso thorwald34:
> "urto di nervi" -> 10.500 resultados
> "urto ai nervi" -> 72 resultados


----------



## 0scar

gatogab said:


> credo che 'ataque de nervios' è quando _saltano i nervi_


 
Sí, un_ ataque de nervios_ es cuando _se crispan los nervios/se ponen  los nervios de punta_ y se _pierden los nervios_ 

Depende del contexto y de como se arme la frase, pero son todos parecidos.


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> Sí, un_ ataque de nervios_ es cuando _se crispan los nervios/se ponen  los nervios de punta_ y *se pierden los nervios*


Los *estribos* se pierden, Oscar, no los nervios. 


P.D.: Considero que con respecto a Google lo más conveniente es adoptar un término medio: no tomarlo como palabra santa ni descartarlo de plano.  Hay muchas maneras en que puede ser útil como referencia, dependiendo de lo que se busque y cómo se lo busque, y sin usarlo como único recurso de aprendizaje o fuente exclusiva de información.


----------



## 0scar

*perder *alguien* los nervios**.*
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Alterarse, perder la serenidad dando muestras evidentes de ello.
DRAE


----------



## gatogab

Mi son saltati i nervi e ho perso le staffe.


----------



## 0scar

A quien se calienta _le_ _salta la térmica._



_El chabón._


----------



## gatogab

La frase *"Di nulla, figurati!"* in risposta a un _'grazie'_ mi urta i nervi.
Chiedo scusa a chi la dice.


----------

